# Grooming question for Julia - The Mars Coat King



## Sezra

I have asked this in a thread as I thought it might be useful for anyone else doing their own Cockapoo grooming. 

I have decided that as Daisy's adult coat has come through that I really need one of these. I like the Les Pooches but it doesn't strip the coat. I didn't realise that it needed stripping but Daisy's coat is very dense in places (it's that Poodle bum again! ) and definitely needs doing. I am using her de matting brush on it which acts as a stripper but I would prefer to use a professional tool designed to do this job. 

I have had a look on-line but I am not sure which one to get? I wondered if you would mind sharing which one you use on Buzz and Yum-Yum?

Thank you.

I just found this on a website whilst researching!

_Owners of Poodle Crossbreds :
With a number of "poodle crosses" the popular one being Labradors, many owners have difficulty deciding which Coat King is best suited to their individual animal.

The choice will largely fall between the 16 and 20 blade Coat King in most cases. Coat textures are likely to be of a variable nature and dependant on the individual animals used for the crossing. 

The best advice is if your animal has a thicker rather than fine coat texture, then select the 16 blade, but if it is finer rather than thicker err towards the 20 blade,

Remember the more blades on the head the finer the coat - the thicker the coat the less blades and more open tooth blade face will prove better. _

I was still none the wiser though!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

As the Mars Coat King is a stripping tool, it is essentially a line of small hooked cutting blades. In my early days of grooming I stripped the undercoat of a fluffy Border Collie with a 16 blade tool...but with way too much enthusiasm..which cut the long coat as well and my dog was left with a big hole in it's coat. It taught me to treat this tool with respect and learn that the more blades you have the less selective you can be as to which of the hairs you cut. 

On Buzz and Yum-Yum I only use these tools on them when their coat is wet with Tropilcean D-Mat (if you did't have that then a good conditioner will be OK) The reason is that when the coat is wet you can so clearly see and feel exactly where the matts are and originate, also the D-Matt relaxes the matts and lubricates so you don't pull at the dogs skin so much. Holding firmly the skin with one hand, I just use an 8 or a 10 blade just to cut free the matts from the base of the longer coat. Once I can move a matt by just a few millimetres I then use the Les Pooches Green to gab that matt and drag it down the longer hair shaft and away.
Once I've got the whole coat smooth whilst it is still wet I then rinse them off and either air dry by taking them for a walk or scrunch dry with a hairdryer. If you brush them when drying you fluff the coat up, break some of the ends making the coat more frixxy and start the matting process yourself. Ask a person with frizzy hair if they brush their hair dry?

I hope this answers your question.

Julia xx


----------



## Turi

Nope, I never brush my hair dry  

I use a diffuser attachment on my hair-dryer. See photo attached. Would this work on a Cockapoo Julia? 

Turi x


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Turi said:


> Nope, I never brush my hair dry
> 
> I use a diffuser attachment on my hair-dryer. See photo attached. Would this work on a Cockapoo Julia?
> 
> Turi x


I've never tried but it probably would be really good. J x


----------



## Sezra

Thank you Julia. 

So you only use it to remove matts, not to strip out the coat at all? 

Daisy's back half is quite dense and curly compared to the rest of her and although it wasn't matted I struggled to comb it, I was thinking that maybe I needed to use this tool here but after what you said I am not so sure.

I have the tropiclean shampoo, conditioner and Dmatt so am ok there. I know what you mean about fuzzy hair! I don't brush mine except when wet as any curls I have tern to fluff! 

If I already have a dematting tool I am not sure whether I need a coat king unless you think they are much better.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

I know what you mean about an uneven coat density. If you go over the whole wet conditioned coat with the same coat king probably a 10 blade, it will strip out the thicker bits more so will even up the coat to feel similar all over. So by going over the whole coat as I've described above should do both jobs in one go. J x


----------



## Sezra

Jukee Doodles said:


> I know what you mean about an uneven coat density. If you go over the whole wet conditioned coat with the same coat king probably a 10 blade, it will strip out the thicker bits more so will even up the coat to feel similar all over. So by going over the whole coat as I've described above should do both jobs in one go. J x


Thank you Julia, that's really helpful. I am really trying to do it by myself as I enjoy it but want to make sure I am doing it properly. I definitely don't want to give Daisy bald bits so I will be careful with my brushing! 

I am not sure whether her coat would go into ringlets but it has a lovely wave with seperates into little sections so I am keen to give this method a go on her next bath. 

Thanks again. x


----------



## Turi

Sarah, please post some photos after her next groom - I'm so curious! 

Turi x


----------



## marzy

sorry but im confused
do you brush and dry at same time or brush the dog after hes dry???
i dry boycie and comb at same time
will this make him frizzy?????
thanks
mar


----------



## Jukee Doodles

marzy said:


> sorry but im confused
> do you brush and dry at same time or brush the dog after hes dry???
> i dry boycie and comb at same time
> will this make him frizzy?????
> thanks
> mar


I only groom the coat when wet with conditioner on. Once the dog is rinsed then if I use a hairdryer I just use my fingers to move the fur about under the warm air.

Brushing the coat dry will make it much more frizzy.

I normally leave the coat like this until the following day before I decide to trim anymore.

J xx


----------



## marzy

ahhhh
many thanks
mar


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hi Sarah, just reviving this old thread as curious to know how you got on with it? Did it work the way you wanted it to? I want to strip some of the density out of Obi's coat too. He's getting so hot in this warmer weather and I'd rather strip his coat than cut it short. Help! Not sure what blade number to go for either. Ayn ideas anyone? Thanks


----------



## Sezra

Clare I just stuck with my Mikki Matt breaker as this does the job. I brush Daisy when she is wet and it strips her out and gets rid of the matts. I feel like she gets too thick in places but after this her coat feels better.  xxx


----------



## Janev1000

Interesting post Sarah as I had the same question. Biscuit's coat is so thick and is now becoming quite curly with a tendency to frizz. Received the red Les Pooches brush yesterday but it feels quite a chore with his coat and I feel it needs thinning out. Interested to see how you get on!


----------



## Sezra

After I have brushed Daisy it is amazing the amount of coat that comes out. Her shoulders, around her ears and rear end seem to be the worse areas.  I am sure either the coat king or the Mikki version would be fine. Just make sure you don't over do it! 

I lost my les pooches  but now I only use the Mikki, a comb and a pin headed brush to break the curls up before washing. For me it has been trial, error, lost brushes and finding a routine that suits me which is bath and de-matt fortnightly with the odd matt attack in between  x


----------



## wilfiboy

A sweeping statment... so forgive me ... but black dogs are curly big bums !!! I agree about brushing curly hair when wet mine would just be a nightmare, after totally slickering Wilf on the grooming course this weekend, he looked like a walking cloud with a little head, poor thing, did nt end up fuzzy though cos ended up cutting most of it off, but dont think I'd brush like that unless i was going to then cut it, I feel like he'd be frizzy and spoil the condition of his coat x


----------



## Sezra

wilfiboy said:


> A sweeping statment... so forgive me ... but black dogs are curly big bums !!! I agree about brushing curly hair when wet mine would just be a nightmare, after totally slickering Wilf on the grooming course this weekend, he looked like a walking cloud with a little head, poor thing, did nt end up fuzzy though cos ended up cutting most of it off, but dont think I'd brush like that unless i was going to then cut it, I feel like he'd be frizzy and spoil the condition of his coat x


 Very true in Daisy's case! It is so strange how their coat varies around their body. It seems very fine on her chest where the white is and her tail hair is very coarse and straight. 

Daisy was the same when she came back from her 'proper' groom. Small head and huge fluffy body! If I go back I was going to ask them to leave her wet to dry naturally at home but I am hoping to avoid going back now I am a bit more confident myself.


----------



## Ali79

Sezra said:


> Very true in Daisy's case! It is so strange how their coat varies around their body. It seems very fine on her chest where the white is and her tail hair is very coarse and straight.
> 
> Daisy was the same when she came back from her 'proper' groom. Small head and huge fluffy body! If I go back I was going to ask them to leave her wet to dry naturally at home but I am hoping to avoid going back now I am a bit more confident myself.


Beau's coat sounds pretty much the same as Daisy's. She has very soft and silky waves almost everywhere except nearer her bum which if brushed turns into a massive pom pom  and her tail is also very coarse and straight  I used our Coat King at the weekend as she was getting very hot and panting a lot. The vet seemed to think it maybe the steroids she is on but as her coat was really thick I thought I would have a go at thinning it out after reading that you had done a similar thing with Daisy. I had a large carrier bag full of fur when I had finished but her coat looks gorgeous and she has stopped panting  I also bathed her as she had her first experience of rolling in poo (and I don't mean Cockapoo) and it is the first time I have been able to let her dry without the aid of a hairdrier as much warmer and her coat is so much nicer and softer when dried naturally  xx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Well I plumped for a Mars Coat King 16 blade, on order now. I looked at the Mikki Matt Breaker (as a bit cheaper) but as I'm left handed it wouldn't suit me as it's a right handed tool .


----------



## Ali79

Jedicrazy said:


> Well I plumped for a Mars Coat King 16 blade, on order now. I looked at the Mikki Matt Breaker (as a bit cheaper) but as I'm left handed it wouldn't suit me as it's a right handed tool .


This is the one we have (didn't realise until I researched it and counted the blades ) It does say on one of the sites (not sure which one) that this was the one that was ideal for Poodles and Cocker Spaniels - so best of both worlds  x


----------



## Janev1000

Jedicrazy said:


> Well I plumped for a Mars Coat King 16 blade, on order now. I looked at the Mikki Matt Breaker (as a bit cheaper) but as I'm left handed it wouldn't suit me as it's a right handed tool .


Claire - did you received this and how did you get on? x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hi Jane, yes I did and I LOVE it!  I stripped out a whole carrier bag of fur in about 15mins. You do need to be careful not to go too mad with it! Obi's coat is so thick he can afford to loose some of the density. It's allowed me to keep his coat longer and of course is great for cutting through the tangles and matts. I especially like that can you use it in either hand unlike my other matt breaker which is really only good for right handed people. Highly recommended. :twothumbs:


----------



## Orchid

*Cheapest Mars Coat King 16 blade*

Hi 
This thread has been brilliant to read as I didn't know where to start! Having looked on google i think I have found a bargain, just thought this might be Of use to some of you. It's a 33% off of the 16
blade mars coat king.

http://www.pegasuspets.co.uk/mars-c...?cName=dog-grooming-brushes-combs&src=froogle


----------



## Jedicrazy

I lent mine to Julie, I wonder how she got on with it? Julie?


----------



## Janev1000

Clare - Which size blade did you buy? I'd like to get one of these as I find the Les Pooches brush quite hard to get through Biscuit's fur. x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Janev1000 said:


> Clare - Which size blade did you buy? I'd like to get one of these as I find the Les Pooches brush quite hard to get through Biscuit's fur. x


Hi Jane, I bought the 16 blade fine with the wooden handle.


----------

